# How do the different types flirt?



## de l'eau salée

mcgooglian said:


> I'm the same way, I treat everyone the same and get try to get everyone to laugh when I'm talking to them. As a result, people can't tell if I'm actually flirting or if I'm even interested.


Yup, making people laugh is great  Although if they don't get along with my personality, there is no chance of making them laugh. I don't think I'm too good at it regardless, though xD. 
I suppose them not being able to tell is a good and bad thing, though.


----------



## mcgooglian

Silhouetree said:


> Yup, making people laugh is great  Although if they don't get along with my personality, there is no chance of making them laugh. I don't think I'm too good at it regardless, though xD.
> I suppose them not being able to tell is a good and bad thing, though.


I seem to be good at figuring out what will get the desired response out of people fairly quickly, so I can get most people to laugh fairly quickly. 

I see what you mean, there aren't really any wrong impressions so that's definitely a good thing, however if i was interested, they wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## gOpheR

mcgooglian said:


> I seem to be good at figuring out what will get the desired response out of people fairly quickly, so I can get most people to laugh fairly quickly.


I know what will get a chuckle, but for the most part just being myself seems to make people laugh more, or just makes it even better.


----------



## snail

Silhouetree said:


> As I've gotten older and gone through more, I've become gentler. Lots of my anger has converted to sadness, and I think most of my somewhat noticeable cynical side has disappeared or is in the process of disappearing.
> 
> In response to the thread though, I don't really act much different to the girls I'm interested in. Many girls take my being friendly and nice to them as flirting, but it's not flirting. I often am too afraid of making any sort of obvious flirting move because I don't want to give them the wrong impression if they're not interested in me which could then crumble our friendship. If they are playful to me, though, I will definitely be playful back. It kinda sucks that I am often too skittish of initiating things, especially being a male. Oh well, though....


I can relate to that.


----------



## Zulban

Trope said:


> Apparently, most of the time I'm perfectly oblivious to the fact that someone is supposedly flirting with me.


As another INTP I second that. But once I realize someone is flirting with me, I take it as an enormous compliment, and after that I'm usually just fine.

I'd like to be blunt like an ENTP but I don't have the balls. Generally speaking, if I ever actually light up, talk and _ever_ make eye contact, I can only assume it's seen as some sort of interest since I'm usually a dead robot. That's what I keep telling myself anyways. Ah sometimes I'll make a leap of faith and sit down (res cafeteria) next to a couple ladies I hardly know, but then have no confidence left for anything else. I sure hope Kyler isn't reading this or he'll know exactly who I'm talking about.


----------



## TheHappyMinority

I personally love it when both parties in a budding relationship are too shy to make a first move. Eventually someone just HAS to, who will crack first? It makes for great drama, the level of agonising, terrifying, and longing anticipation has the ability to make most of us puddles of goo over a first kiss. What could be better? :laughing:

Don't be sad if you're not forward, shy lovers have less adventures but they sure are glorious when they come (not to mention drawn out).


----------



## rose

snail said:


> I don't have any idea how to flirt in real life. I've never had any success with it, and I think if I ever tried it, I would just come across as awkward, like I do when I try to tell jokes or act funny.


Ditto. Really still flirting is a mystery and can take me by surprise. (Ugh but can be funny!) I've been accused of flirting when really I'm only friendly. I forget some guys get the wrong message; and that I can't treat all guys like my real brothers. So annoying!

I like flirting if I like the guy. Don't want to play w/ fire if I have some reason to know my heart might be on the right path. I can flirt outrageously .....

Others: above responses make me think: INTJs do seem to like to flirt like it's a chess game and got a strategy before starting; and like NTJs or NTPs seem to like intellectual challenge, along w/ the other challenges??? E types seem just so more obvious or blunt -- easier to see what's happening.  Thing w/ me is I don't like confrontation or long debates just for the fun of it so, any guys like that got to tone it down or I'm gone, despite any brillant and sincere strategy.  Cool topic, thanks.


----------



## Sleepy

I like to stand on the borderline between just being very friendly and cheerful, and obvious flirting. It's surprising how far one can go without being too obvious. That adds excitement and uncertainty. Which is good.

I don't tell jokes. Doesn't work for me. Touching/dancing/giving random compliments is good.


----------



## rose

snail said:


> I can relate to that.


 
Thx. I can relate a lot to that, too, especially when I look back over dates and starts of relationships. Some true sadness as admit loss of closeness.....hey, that's life. And vie la difference.


----------



## Spooky

TheHappyMinority said:


> I personally love it when both parties in a budding relationship are too shy to make a first move. Eventually someone just HAS to, who will crack first? It makes for great drama, the level of agonising, terrifying, and longing anticipation has the ability to make most of us puddles of goo over a first kiss. What could be better? :laughing:
> 
> Don't be sad if you're not forward, shy lovers have less adventures but they sure are glorious when they come (not to mention drawn out).


Don't count on a woman to make the first move, even if she is extroverted. :dry:


----------



## Harlequin

I flirt in a most over the top manner.

It usually starts with a pleasnt conversationand I'll slowely amp up the sexuality of the conversation until it is just past their conmfort threshold. 

If they are still there i will challenge them intellectually.

Always joking though.:crazy:


----------



## rose

Beloved said:


> As in, you chase him or you make him chase you.


good question. Personally, I've rarely done the latter conscioiusly.

As I am not so hugely naive I laugh inside myself when I do try to get a man to make a move, without being obvious, of course.


----------



## Shai Gar

I flirt partly by arguing. If the argument gets passionate enough I'm ready, right there, to grab the girl and kiss her.


----------



## BehindSmile

Shai Gar said:


> I flirt partly by arguing. If the argument gets passionate enough I'm ready, right there, to grab the girl and kiss her.


That's pretty hot.


----------



## Shai Gar

StarryNight might not think so.


----------



## BehindSmile

Shai Gar said:


> StarryNight might not think so.


I'm all about that stuff...I like when guys take control of the situation... Especially when it comes to intimate things. :wink:


----------



## starri

Shai Gar said:


> StarryNight might not think so.


It's actually one of the rare things we agree upon ^^

Starry likes to be controlled just a little bit. You'd have to be someone I love in order for me to allow it though.


----------



## rose

Shai Gar said:


> I flirt partly by arguing. If the argument gets passionate enough I'm ready, right there, to grab the girl and kiss her.


Yeah, that's pretty romantic. I can hold and win and argument; and I know when a friend is deliberately provoking me -- it's so irritating that the last thing I usually want to do is kiss!


----------



## Linesky

> I flirt partly by arguing. If the argument gets passionate enough I'm ready, right there, to grab the girl and kiss her.





BehindSmile said:


> That's pretty hot.


yea , that Is pretty hot.
I actually love to argue for fun. it's a bit like teasing.. 
I need positive attention too though on the long run ;p heck who doesn't


----------



## Zulban

skyline said:


> I actually love to argue for fun. it's a bit like teasing..


Me too but if I ever get the feeling that the other person doesn't actually care about what they're saying and it's been a hoax just to argue for fun, man that pisses me off


----------



## Trundle

It's all about the body language at first. Then eyeplay. If it starts to progress I won't let it. Keep her in the very interested zone and drive her nuts with wondering what I want. For a week at best. Day or to is fine if it's for funsies. Then engage in more intellectual, philisophical topics or any subject that can lead to a passionate discussion or even a light argument.

Then kiss 'em. Deep and with heat. In the middle of thier sentence. Preferably where people can see but may be missed (engaging her friends can be just as important depending on her age and social strata) . 

Then smile and say lightly, "let me get you another coffee!" and walk away leaving them open mouthed and staring at you. Lights are go and lift off imminent.

That's if relationship is a potential goal.

Otherwise, I smile and let you touch me? I do not flirt unless it's with longtime friends/aquaintences or complete strangers in a social setting and then it's the same. I smile at you and may perhaps be funny if in a good mood. I complement you on whatever you have that's new/changed but that's a formality I endear to anyone.

All this is if I am the pursuer. If not I follow her lead to see what she's about.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Hard-to-get is a turnoff for me.


----------



## mcgooglian

JoeMetallic said:


> Hard-to-get is a turnoff for me.


Same here, especially since I'm the one who's hard-to-get (which apparently is common among ISTPs)


----------



## Linesky

Zulban said:


> Me too but if I ever get the feeling that the other person doesn't actually care about what they're saying and it's been a hoax just to argue for fun, man that pisses me off


really?  why is that? is it more about the context than the random fun of it to you? 
I suppose I can relate to what you are saying in some way (it has to be kind of meaningful/interesting), Yet what do you do when you are having a 'sarcastic arguement'? or do you never say things you don't mean?


----------



## Linesky

Trundle said:


> It's all about the body language at first. Then eyeplay. If it starts to progress I won't let it. Keep her in the very interested zone and drive her nuts with wondering what I want. For a week at best. Day or to is fine if it's for funsies. Then engage in more intellectual, philisophical topics or any subject that can lead to a passionate discussion or even a light argument..


That freakishly reminds me of a situation. 
Except I didn't get kissed (like you mentioned you'd do). 
And I wasn't asked for a coffee either. 
I got minty tic tacs though, and a pencil, and a piece of gum, and some papers, and I'm waiting on some cash ..... O_O


----------



## Zulban

skyline said:


> really?  why is that? is it more about the context than the random fun of it to you?
> I suppose I can relate to what you are saying in some way (it has to be kind of meaningful/interesting), Yet what do you do when you are having a 'sarcastic arguement'? or do you never say things you don't mean?


Part of the fun of flirtatious argument is to find a topic that the lady is actually passionate about. If it was fake passion all along and they aren't interested at all, it's just a hoax. In other words, after a long relationship I wouldn't get that kind of passion again, since they didn't care for it in the first place...

I can have sarcastic arguments but I think it's pretty obvious when I don't mean what I say, or at least I hope it is.


----------



## Linesky

Zulban said:


> Part of the fun of flirtatious argument is to find a topic that the lady is actually passionate about. If it was fake passion all along and they aren't interested at all, it's just a hoax. In other words, after a long relationship I wouldn't get that kind of passion again, since they didn't care for it in the first place...
> 
> I can have sarcastic arguments but I think it's pretty obvious when I don't mean what I say, or at least I hope it is.


Okay, I understand you refer to a meant intellectual argument so to say... Sounds nice..!

I was referring to something else in the first place actually, which is another kind of argument where everything or let's say lots of things both parties say is a hoax / sarcastic for the fun of it (or sometimes you don't know if it is or it isn't). That's just being silly little me of course


----------



## Zulban

I guess I am ignorant of this kind of flirting. I never was a master at flirting anyways


----------



## Trundle

skyline said:


> That freakishly reminds me of a situation.
> Except I didn't get kissed (like you mentioned you'd do).
> And I wasn't asked for a coffee either.
> I got minty tic tacs though, and a pencil, and a piece of gum, and some papers, and I'm waiting on some cash ..... O_O


No kiss and refreshment! That's just mean. Tic Tacs are a poor substitute for a kiss:wink:.


----------



## Zulban

Trundle said:


> Tic Tacs are a poor substitute for a kiss:wink:.


Altered quote:



> Trundle, if you pause to think, you'd realize that that answer is inextricably contingent upon the kind of kiss... and, of course, the quantity of the tic tacs.


----------



## Linesky

Zulban said:


> I guess I am ignorant of this kind of flirting. I never was a master at flirting anyways


Well yea, only silly people like me do it I guess  
I don't know if others that engage in these kind of arguments intend to flirt...
I don't even know if I intend to flirt when I do it... I guess it could be a reason for me to flirt when it's meant as teasing or messing around. meh. that's kind of a bad reason. It's more of a reason to be silly really.


----------



## rose

Flirting is a lot more complex than I thought.:blushed: It does seem there are some characteristic behaviors of different types of personalities. 

TJs, I think, get baffled by me even when I try to be as easy on them as I can! It's good to have a sense of humor. I am amused to read how some have got a strategy set. 

I agree with many responses so far. I think that flirting w/ a possible relationship in mind is pretty much what I do and that means not just body language, but the intellectual is so important, too. There are several dimensions in flirting and in finding someone who's compatable but also interestingly a different individual. 

Hmmm, I guess I've been attracted more than I'd like to admit to people who are different from me. Not sure why; maybe infp types can get along w/ lots of different personalities well.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

I flirt by staring at my quarry from across the room with an inquisitive look on my face. Then after a couple seconds of eye contact, I pretend to be ignoring her, whilst Im actually watching her watch me out of the corner of my eye or through reflections.

If it is the other way around, and Im not the one initiating the flirting, my strategy will be very much the same. But after looking away, I'll walk off and attempt to sneak up on her from behind by 'disappearing'(something Im very good at). This makes me appear to vanish into thin air and teleport right up behind her. Once she notices me(this can be expedited by breathing on her neck), I'll do the inquisitive look/head tilt, and say "What?" or "Need something?"

Usually the response I get from that is "o_o..umm"

And that is when I walk off, thus concluding the flirting phase.


----------



## DayLightSun

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> I flirt by staring at my quarry from across the room with an inquisitive look on my face. Then after a couple seconds of eye contact, I pretend to be ignoring her, whilst Im actually watching her watch me out of the corner of my eye or through reflections.
> 
> If it is the other way around, and Im not the one initiating the flirting, my strategy will be very much the same. But after looking away, I'll walk off and attempt to sneak up on her from behind by 'disappearing'(something Im very good at). This makes me appear to vanish into thin air and teleport right up behind her. Once she notices me(this can be expedited by breathing on her neck), I'll do the inquisitive look/head tilt, and say "What?" or "Need something?"
> 
> Usually the response I get from that is "o_o..umm"
> 
> And that is when I walk off, thus concluding the flirting phase.


I hate mind games! 
haha! :wink:


----------



## Dr. Metallic

mcgooglian said:


> Same here, especially since I'm the one who's hard-to-get (which apparently is common among ISTPs)


Yes. We I's have enough issues.


----------



## mcgooglian

JoeMetallic said:


> Yes. We I's have enough issues.


Definitely, especially the ones with T.


----------



## Decon

I'm like mcgooglian. Of course, instead of jokes, I dicuss with ther girl usually things like Life and such. I guess that's why a lot of girls think of me as a best friend, or brother. But never someone they would want to date.


----------



## Leanna

mcgooglian said:


> Same here, especially since I'm the one who's hard-to-get (which apparently is common among ISTPs)


I'm not an ISTP, but as someone who has an IT in my type...I can definitely relate. 'mI always the one that's hard-to-get and the fact that I have the IT doesn't make it any easier for me. :dry:

As for my "style" of flirting...I don't think I really have one. I honestly have no idea how to flirt. When I'm interested in a guy, as a friend, then I usually tease him (or "make fun of him" lightly). And I'm usually very sarcastic around him, try to make him laugh, and get into fun debates with him (to see what his opinions/interests are). Which usually backfires on me because guys think that I'm flirting when I just really want to be their friend.

When I actually _like _a guy, then I get really quiet and smile a lot (and rarely say anything sarcastic). This also backfires on me because then the guy doesn't get to see my real personality and instead just sees this quiet/nice girl (but none of the other more interesting/fun parts of my personality).

I'm also not very Intuitive, so I have a hard time even telling whether or not a guy likes me (or thinks that I like _him_) until it's too late. Unless he is really obvious about it and, in that case, I get really turned off.


----------



## rose

Leanna said:


> I'm not an ISTP, but as someone who has an IT in my type...I can definitely relate. 'mI always the one that's hard-to-get and the fact that I have the IT doesn't make it any easier for me. :dry:
> 
> As for my "style" of flirting...I don't think I really have one. I honestly have no idea how to flirt. When I'm interested in a guy, as a friend, then I usually tease him (or "make fun of him" lightly). And I'm usually very sarcastic around him, try to make him laugh, and get into fun debates with him (to see what his opinions/interests are). Which usually backfires on me because guys think that I'm flirting when I just really want to be their friend.
> 
> When I actually _like _a guy, then I get really quiet and smile a lot (and rarely say anything sarcastic). This also backfires on me because then the guy doesn't get to see my real personality and instead just sees this quiet/nice girl (but none of the other more interesting/fun parts of my personality).
> 
> I'm also not very Intuitive, so I have a hard time even telling whether or not a guy likes me (or thinks that I like _him_) until it's too late. Unless he is really obvious about it and, in that case, I get really turned off.


 
*Ditto.* I don't have a flriting style. And ditto on being surprised by some men who really like me -- *even though I'm very intuitive*!!! A big hassle sometimes. 
Game players lose w/ me when I get their games. Like Leanna, I've become harder to get. Still I am weak in my strong intuition w/ guys, though more aware.  Rather funny. I can only guess why......

1. Like another man's response above, treating men like friends is a mistake since some take that as romantic attention. (Ah, I can feel so stupid.)
2. Or Catholic background? 
3. Or I've dated interesting but the wrong men for me, not thinking enough about it. 
4. Or it's always gonig to be a bit mysterious -- chemistry is unpredictable!!!

 :happy: Got to have a sense of humor. It's been interesting. As the saying goes, vie la difference.


----------



## rose

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> I flirt by staring at my quarry from across the room with an inquisitive look on my face. Then after a couple seconds of eye contact, I pretend to be ignoring her, whilst Im actually watching her watch me out of the corner of my eye or through reflections.
> 
> If it is the other way around, and Im not the one initiating the flirting, my strategy will be very much the same. But after looking away, I'll walk off and attempt to sneak up on her from behind by 'disappearing'(something Im very good at). This makes me appear to vanish into thin air and teleport right up behind her. Once she notices me(this can be expedited by breathing on her neck), I'll do the inquisitive look/head tilt, and say "What?" or "Need something?"
> 
> Usually the response I get from that is "o_o..umm"
> 
> And that is when I walk off, thus concluding the flirting phase.


Khan, the part of acting like your not interested and ignoring a woman to get her interest, I'd doubt works well much. Most women like attention, not to be ignored.

I really dislike mind games. Such added drama and confusion when life already has enough of that.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

rose said:


> Khan, the part of acting like your not interested and ignoring a woman to get her interest, I'd doubt works well much. Most women like attention, not to be ignored.
> 
> I really dislike mind games. Such added drama and confusion when life already has enough of that.


Meh, I don't see it as a mind game. I would if it were means to an end, but by giving attention Im only going to negatively effect her disposition towards me.


----------



## KerryLee

Zulban said:


> Me too but if I ever get the feeling that the other person doesn't actually care about what they're saying and it's been a hoax just to argue for fun, man that pisses me off


Arguing shows passion, passion is sexy! But agressive intimidation in an arguement is not sexy. Lying and deliberatly winding you up for non-debate or non-communication related purposes (i.e just to create stress for fun) is not sexy. Debating intelligently about an interesting topic is hot! 

The only teasing/sarcastic arguing I've done I wouldn't call an arguement but just play. And often can lead to a full argument as someone always goes too far and says something personal or someone gets paranoid that the other person really does think they're a bitch/whore/ lazy arse/twiglet dick/or just like their mother!:laughing:

I have no idea how I flirt really, and would be scared to anaylse it as it may ruin it :wink: 
I tend to flirt with everyone I like, I'm sure I'd flirt with an animal if we "clicked" :crazy: I like to let people know I like them, I like to make them feel good about themselves and I like it to be mutual. If flirting isn't reciprocated I stop flirting, otherwise it just becomes perving :tongue:

I flirt unashamedly with my friends, especailly my two best female friends and also my male gay best friend. I'm sure they all think I'm in love with them, sometimes I probably am :laughing:
I also have those that aren't exactly friends but just people I regulary flirt with, it's like an unspoken flirt agreement, making all parties feel happy and attractive but not having to get into messy relations. It's like flirting is enough, a genuine attraction, that could go further, but is perfectly delicious enough as it is. Anyone else experience that?

I tend to just banter when I flirt, I don't tell jokes but I joke and I tease using innuendo's but I have to keep my eye on this! I try to relate to the object of my flirting, making connections and also flattering them. I flirt best when we share the same sense of humour because if they were to look at me in the wrong way or say something to indicate a misunderstanding I would quickly become paranoid I was an being an idiot. 

I try not to confuse them if I am only friendly flirting but I don't know how I manage not to, maybe I confuse them all really :laughing: but I've yet to have an angry flirt victim.
I think those I do flirt with I instinctively know will be okay with it and with those that instinctively would know if it was more than flirting ..as I have no problems with flirt related instances:blushed: Is that an NF thing?

I think I must flirt best with my eyes because if I am seriously flirting and at that point where things are getting hot, I'm often told very sexily, mid conversation, to "stop looking at me like that" this is usually in public places, like in a quiet corner of a pub. I have no idea in what way I'm looking or how I do it but I asked my last boyfriend what he meant by that and he said that my eyes turn into maltesers :crazy:


----------



## Decon

KerryLee said:


> I think I must flirt best with my eyes because if I am seriously flirting and at that point where things are getting hot, I'm often told very sexily, mid conversation, to "stop looking at me like that" this is usually in public places, like in a quiet corner of a pub. I have no idea in what way I'm looking or how I do it but I asked my last boyfriend what he meant by that and he said that my eyes turn into maltesers :crazy:


When I first heard this, it reminded me of a story. There was this girl I was talking to when I was in Kentucky for a former job thing. Anyways, I look into the eyes of people I'm talking to. She had this incredible eyes that were a light steel blue. After we talked, I had to punch myself in the face twice to calm down because her eyes did what you're talking about. But that's just me. Because I find that a woman's eyes can be the sexiest thing on a woman.


----------



## KerryLee

Decon said:


> When I first heard this, it reminded me of a story. There was this girl I was talking to when I was in Kentucky for a former job thing. Anyways, I look into the eyes of people I'm talking to. She had this incredible eyes that were a light steel blue. After we talked, I had to punch myself in the face twice to calm down because her eyes did what you're talking about. But that's just me. Because I find that a woman's eyes can be the sexiest thing on a woman.


"punch yourself in the face twice" love it! I think she must have give you them eyes deliberately, but then I like to believe that :wink:
What a wonderful sentiment and I would be inclined to agree, for men as well as women, eyes convey so much and I believe the eyes express so much including passion. I try to avoid direct eye contact too long as I get lost in beautiful eyes and it's embarrassing, it can be like swimming in someone's soul :blushed:


----------



## Decon

KerryLee said:


> "punch yourself in the face twice" love it! I think she must have give you them eyes deliberately, but then I like to believe that :wink:
> What a wonderful sentiment and I would be inclined to agree, for men as well as women, eyes convey so much and I believe the eyes express so much including passion. I try to avoid direct eye contact too long as I get lost in beautiful eyes and it's embarrassing, it can be like swimming in someone's soul :blushed:


You and me both.


----------



## rose

Decon said:


> You and me both.


Me, too, sometimes. I like the way it was put that looking into another's eyes, one can" get lost in their soul".

Sometimes I see so much or sense so much of another, especially a man who I am dating and flirting with.....I get lost temporarily at times so, I overlook the red flags that could tell me to THINK MORE, and ask myself where am I hope to go with this flirtation beyond the moment of joy and natural pleasure of attraction.

Recently, I tried to "flirt" to get something done. The man barely looked into my eyes!!!!! He was workeding but still it was unexpected! I think it's a bit of misuse of flirting, myself. Though funny. And successful, I think. Though really I think he was also really good at his job and an extra nice guy, perhaps.

The computer tech barely looked at me since he was so into doing his work, and an excellent job was done. But so much for "flirting". It was a tone down barely flirting since I didn't really want to do it; I thought of it on adivse of a friend since it was a really frustrating time/warner problem. 

Using flirting; ex, to get out of speeding ticket (which I've never gotten or got stopped for speeding) is something I've never liked or done. My friend called this intellectual flirting -- simply by showing great attention even if the tech details were giong right over my head.....funny, in the end. I found that I could not use my eyes, and I had even put on some eyeliner and light makeup!!!

Once I am attracted to someone their eyes and whole body and being seems to have more electricity. And he's like a magnate, I'm drawn to him; even if it's also like a butterfly (like that image better than the classic moth one) to a flame -- humor. 

The few times I recall flirting w/ an unavailable man, even who wants to date me but has got to much happening in his job or life to be really dating, is interesting. It makes it safer to be try to be friends with a man, and also, flirt a bit. That's another topic of wether men and women can reallly be friends often without it leading to deeper attraction.....I'll try to start a thread on that, curious......


----------



## snail

I've been experimenting with the eye-contact thing. It may be a bit intense. 

I suppose it could just be a matter of type, since I have been practicing on an INTP. Cryptonia has "piercing" or "penetrating" eyes, while I have the usual INFP "receptive" eyes. 

Consequently, making eye contact around other people feels a bit like having sex in public. Awkward!


----------



## ABright

I'm not much for flirting. I find it juvenile and boring. When I like someone, I behave around them as though they were anyone else - sarcastic, dry, rude in a humorous way. That's how I try to reach someone, by making them laugh, and it usually works. It's kind of a test, I guess: If you can't handle my sense of humor, you won't be able to handle me. :tongue:


----------



## rose

snail said:


> I've been experimenting with the eye-contact thing. It may be a bit intense.
> 
> I suppose it could just be a matter of type, since I have been practicing on an INTP. Cryptonia has "piercing" or "penetrating" eyes, while I have the usual INFP "receptive" eyes.
> 
> Consequently, making eye contact around other people feels a bit like having sex in public. Awkward!


 
Congrats, you are in love.

You gave me a good, fun idea. I also will try some new flirting, especially w/ a man who I think is a In/sTJ -- so different in some ways than me, more of a INFP. 

Hmm, maybe I'll do more "intellectual flirting"......it's harmless since he's rather a flirt and not interested in long term more than what we have which is friendship. I like the receptive eye note which is definately me. He's definately more penetrating eyes, can tell he's thinking and analyzing more than me. Amusing.:blushed: Funny to see how I puzzle him, even exasperate him in an interesting way, when I flirt by being playfully myself and just lighthearted!!!

W/ this TJ maybe I'll even do more "debating" w/ him for fun, as I know he thrives on it! Whereas, yawn, debating bores me after a while.


----------



## rose

ABright said:


> I'm not much for flirting. I find it juvenile and boring. When I like someone, I behave around them as though they were anyone else - sarcastic, dry, rude in a humorous way. That's how I try to reach someone, by making them laugh, and it usually works. It's kind of a test, I guess: If you can't handle my sense of humor, you won't be able to handle me. :tongue:


Interesting. I think I have a friend like you. Never thought trying to make someone laugh as a test. But now thinking about it, I agree it's a good test! :happy:

Another good test is my dog has to like the guy.


----------



## starri

KerryLee said:


> Arguing shows passion, passion is sexy! But agressive intimidation in an arguement is not sexy. Lying and deliberatly winding you up for non-debate or non-communication related purposes (i.e just to create stress for fun) is not sexy. Debating intelligently about an interesting topic is hot!


check



> The only teasing/sarcastic arguing I've done I wouldn't call an arguement but just play. And often can lead to a full argument as someone always goes too far and says something personal or someone gets paranoid that the other person really does think they're a bitch/whore/ lazy arse/twiglet dick/or just like their mother!:laughing:


haha, check



> I have no idea how I flirt really, and would be scared to anaylse it as it may ruin it :wink:
> I tend to flirt with everyone I like, I'm sure I'd flirt with an animal if we "clicked" :crazy: I like to let people know I like them, I like to make them feel good about themselves and I like it to be mutual. If flirting isn't reciprocated I stop flirting, otherwise it just becomes perving :tongue:


check



> I flirt unashamedly with my friends, especailly my two best female friends and also my male gay best friend. I'm sure they all think I'm in love with them, sometimes I probably am :laughing


check



> I also have those that aren't exactly friends but just people I regulary flirt with, it's like an unspoken flirt agreement, making all parties feel happy and attractive but not having to get into messy relations. It's like flirting is enough, a genuine attraction, that could go further, but is perfectly delicious enough as it is. Anyone else experience that?


yes. check. flirt buddies.roud: one of them turned a lil serious though...



> I tend to just banter when I flirt, I don't tell jokes but I joke and I tease using innuendo's but I have to keep my eye on this! I try to relate to the object of my flirting, making connections and also flattering them. I flirt best when we share the same sense of humour because if they were to look at me in the wrong way or say something to indicate a misunderstanding I would quickly become paranoid I was an being an idiot.


check



> I try not to confuse them if I am only friendly flirting but I don't know how I manage not to, maybe I confuse them all really :laughing: but I've yet to have an angry flirt victim.
> I think those I do flirt with I instinctively know will be okay with it and with those that instinctively would know if it was more than flirting ..as I have no problems with flirt related instances:blushed: Is that an NF thing?


ENFP thing.



> I think I must flirt best with my eyes because if I am seriously flirting and at that point where things are getting hot, I'm often told very sexily, mid conversation, to "stop looking at me like that" this is usually in public places, like in a quiet corner of a pub. I have no idea in what way I'm looking or how I do it but I asked my last boyfriend what he meant by that and he said that my eyes turn into maltesers :crazy:


i save my eye flirting for the special ones. :bored:


----------



## cryptonia

snail said:


> I've been experimenting with the eye-contact thing. It may be a bit intense.
> 
> I suppose it could just be a matter of type, since I have been practicing on an INTP. Cryptonia has "piercing" or "penetrating" eyes, while I have the usual INFP "receptive" eyes.
> 
> Consequently, making eye contact around other people feels a bit like having sex in public. Awkward!


success! roud:


----------



## Merov

*Social malevolence*

This might give some insight into an darker side of me, and may or may not be applicable to other INTP's, serving both as an insightful truth learned through first hand experience, and also a warning to those who might be intrigued by my persona...

Early on in life, after much sitting quietly and observing, probing the young minds of what was considered the same age group, I quickly started to see paterns and developed an rather ill trait I regret to this day.

An apt observer of people and their personality traits, I have this knack to adapt to what they would want to see and hear. At first cautious probing with radical topic changes, seeing how they react and formulating my next move.

I developed a superiority complex to the opposite sex, feeling as if they are merely tangents of play, with no true value.

This came from my childhood, as I was always the one with two many ideas and thoughts, and quickly alienated as a "weirdo", and using your own imagination, you can understand the rejection complex social "clicks" create. Seeing this, at Grade 11, I decided to infiltrate the "popular" group, and after assuming the role of the inconsiderate heart breaking jock which I secretly dispised, I came all too painfully aware of the hollowness of my fellow peers, and how blissfully unaware they were of each other in this respect.

Much like shooting fish in a barrel, I refined my art with several test subjects, having an unforseen side-effect.

It would seem the more I tormented these poor souls, the more attracted they became to my manipulative and indifferent aptitude towards them, and my fame grew inversely proportional to my Malevolence...

This continued to College, where I reaped the fruits of my labors. Someone really insightfull and full of the spark of life came to notice the inner indifference I had to everyone I new. She tried so desperately to sway me into believing in people and the feelings they might develop for me, but after the repition of my actions, I came to pull her into me, and started to gain her trust in her persuit to "free" my tormented soul.

I ended up "murdering" her energy and her spark of life. She was never the same. I keep track of her through friends, but I cannot forgive myself for the pain I caused her. It was only then when I decided to stop what I was doing.

I used to practise the "Dating game", allthough just for the simple physical pleasures. I break it off in much the style the popular Jock would, after getting what I wanted, and before it becomes complicated, and they think nothing more of it. 

Then I stopped. I became bored. The rest I do not wish to comment on, nor the state of my currant relationship.

:mellow:


----------



## starri

Merov said:


> This might give some insight into an darker side of me, and may or may not be applicable to other INTP's, serving both as an insightful truth learned through first hand experience, and also a warning to those who might be intrigued by my persona...
> 
> Early on in life, after much sitting quietly and observing, probing the young minds of what was considered the same age group, I quickly started to see paterns and developed an rather ill trait I regret to this day.
> 
> An apt observer of people and their personality traits, I have this knack to adapt to what they would want to see and hear. At first cautious probing with radical topic changes, seeing how they react and formulating my next move.
> 
> I developed a superiority complex to the opposite sex, feeling as if they are merely tangents of play, with no true value.
> 
> This came from my childhood, as I was always the one with two many ideas and thoughts, and quickly alienated as a "weirdo", and using your own imagination, you can understand the rejection complex social "clicks" create. Seeing this, at Grade 11, I decided to infiltrate the "popular" group, and after assuming the role of the inconsiderate heart breaking jock which I secretly dispised, I came all too painfully aware of the hollowness of my fellow peers, and how blissfully unaware they were of each other in this respect.
> 
> Much like shooting fish in a barrel, I refined my art with several test subjects, having an unforseen side-effect.
> 
> It would seem the more I tormented these poor souls, the more attracted they became to my manipulative and indifferent aptitude towards them, and my fame grew inversely proportional to my Malevolence...
> 
> This continued to College, where I reaped the fruits of my labors. Someone really insightfull and full of the spark of life came to notice the inner indifference I had to everyone I new. She tried so desperately to sway me into believing in people and the feelings they might develop for me, but after the repition of my actions, I came to pull her into me, and started to gain her trust in her persuit to "free" my tormented soul.
> 
> I ended up "murdering" her energy and her spark of life. She was never the same. I keep track of her through friends, but I cannot forgive myself for the pain I caused her. It was only then when I decided to stop what I was doing.
> 
> I used to practise the "Dating game", allthough just for the simple physical pleasures. I break it off in much the style the popular Jock would, after getting what I wanted, and before it becomes complicated, and they think nothing more of it.
> 
> Then I stopped. I became bored. The rest I do not wish to comment on, nor the state of my currant relationship.
> 
> :mellow:


I'm equally intimidated as much as I am intrigued.


----------



## rose

cryptonia said:


> success! roud:


hmmm, so seems you've confirmed at least one INTP personality person flirts like that.....(laughing, not at your reply) 

Flirting, I am musing is an aspect of essential communication and starting and strengthing relationships. Myself, I'm pretty careful how and whom I flirt with.....but I'm thinking in the macro view of life that firthing and this thread of topic discussion reflects so much more than mere sexual/whatever attraction.

I can get along AND FLIRT IF DESIRED with almost anyone. Yes, I have been told even in last 6 months that I can baffle people (men); and who were those guys' personalities???? Those two baffled men were probably very T; more J than me. I'm friends w/ one of the men and it can be very interesting in our discussions. It's becoming more clear to me when I want to go one way -- more fp--- vs. he wants to go more the opposite way-- more tj. Our differences in flirting or just been friends makes some interesting conversations. I try not to frustrate him, too much.:happy: Ah, one's got to laugh!!!!! (I'm laughing a bit again). ciao


----------



## BehindSmile

I smack and grab my boyfriend's ass a lot. I'm not very subtle.


----------



## Kishi

I flirt with just about anyone to the point that my misandristic personality allows. Sometimes I get bored and play a little game... go out somewhere and find someone who looks like they are having a really shitty day and see if you can make them smile. :wink: After all, isn't that the entire point of flirting; to make someone else feel good about themself? 
Maybe I am eccentric....

I don't _like_ arguing, per se, but I do tend to get caught up in it... I have a habit of testing peoples convictions. After all, there is nothing sexier than a woman who can actually stand up to me.

As for eye contact... It is amazing how few people actually make eye contact with me. During my last interview, my manager spent the entire time staring at his feet. One more reason eye contact is sexy... it is RARE.

I noticed that a lot of people say they like to play hard to get. I have found that the main downfall of this is most people fail to show that they have some kind of *value* before doing so. You have to make someone WANT you, THEN you can go about playing games, if that is your thing. Been there, done that... I could go on about this for days.

I am not really even sure how to go about explaining _how_ I flirt with people... it is just part of how I communicate. 
Be someone that other people want to get to know, and someone that makes them feel GREAT about themselves.
It's just that simple... or that complicated? roud:


----------



## Schwarz

Kishi said:


> I flirt with just about anyone to the point that my misandristic personality allows. Sometimes I get bored and play a little game... go out somewhere and find someone who looks like they are having a really shitty day and see if you can make them smile. :wink: After all, isn't that the entire point of flirting; to make someone else feel good about themself?
> Maybe I am eccentric....
> 
> I don't _like_ arguing, per se, but I do tend to get caught up in it... I have a habit of testing peoples convictions. After all, there is nothing sexier than a woman who can actually stand up to me.
> 
> As for eye contact... It is amazing how few people actually make eye contact with me. During my last interview, my manager spent the entire time staring at his feet. One more reason eye contact is sexy... it is RARE.
> 
> I noticed that a lot of people say they like to play hard to get. I have found that the main downfall of this is most people fail to show that they have some kind of *value* before doing so. You have to make someone WANT you, THEN you can go about playing games, if that is your thing. Been there, done that... I could go on about this for days.
> 
> I am not really even sure how to go about explaining _how_ I flirt with people... it is just part of how I communicate.
> Be someone that other people want to get to know, and someone that makes them feel GREAT about themselves.
> It's just that simple... or that complicated? roud:


Your comment about value seems insightful.


----------



## Bastable

It's kind of funny, I'm great at flirting with girls i'm not interested in, but TERRIBLE with those I actually am. It's like I get all choked up and tense and nervous and uncomfortable, pretty pathetic actually... wait a second.... that's not funny at all!:frustrating:


----------



## starri

Bastable said:


> It's kind of funny, I'm great at flirting with girls i'm not interested in, but TERRIBLE with those I actually am. It's like I get all choked up and tense and nervous and uncomfortable, pretty pathetic actually... wait a second.... that's not funny at all!:frustrating:


Not interested = playful, worry-free
Interested = constantly checking reaction so on..


----------



## xackery

Apparently in real life I wear my emotions on my face. Or I don't show them at all. Can't find that good middle. The problem is, I can't censor it well, so, you know EXACTLY what I'm thinking, which in most cases I seem to be bored of you. The real key is to pay attention to how dedicated I am to talking to you, and ignore my face. It's more likely to deceive you. But in reality my overall mood is rather happy, I'm just disappointed about the current issue at hand.

Basically all the stuff you NORMALLY do with personality types (especially the SF ones), you should not take as signs from an NT, from my observations.


----------



## DayLightSun

xackery said:


> Apparantly in real life I wear my emotions very obviously. The problem is, I can't censor it well, so, you know EXACTLY what I'm thinking, which in most cases I'm bored of you. The real key is to pay attention to how dedicated I am to talking to you, and ignore my face. It's more likely to deceive you.
> 
> Sound confusing yet?


A little. 
It sounds like your saying if your paying attention you change your facile emotions.
But if your not you wear your heart on your sleeves.


----------



## xackery

Kind of. It's more like I tend to portray the wrong emotion for the moment. I tend to get a lot of misunderstandings about people thinking I'm mad, when I'm really not. Or not understanding if I'm having fun at something, when I really am.

This also could just be they ASSUME I'm mad because I'm not showing the emotions properly? I don't know, usually when these situations arise it's hard to ask them what they think about my personality. But it always intrigues me, and I am really curious about what mannerisms I portray that show such annoyances...


----------



## DayLightSun

xackery said:


> Kind of. It's more like I tend to portray the wrong emotion for the moment. I tend to get a lot of misunderstandings about people thinking I'm mad, when I'm really not. Or not understanding if I'm having fun at something, when I really am.
> 
> This also could just be they ASSUME I'm mad because I'm not showing the emotions properly? I don't know, usually when these situations arise it's hard to ask them what they think about my personality. But it always intrigues me, and I am really curious about what mannerisms I portray that show such annoyances...


rofl
ok 
you can always tell what I'm thinking.
I 'm so transparent its funny.


----------



## xackery

I think deep down that's how I am, too.. But maybe I'm just fighting to say I'm not REALLY mad, or as mad as they think... because I show it so obviously? Haha.

Most people think I have no tact, essentially, when it comes to conversation.

But the advantage of this is I tend to seem very honest! I usually have no problem SAYING what I think, too!


----------



## mcgooglian

I tend to give people a lot of wrong impressions. For example, whenever I talk to people I always seem to smile for some reason, so whenever I'm not talking (and I have my regular expressionless face) people generally think there's something wrong. People who don't know me well always seem surprised when I let my craziness show and tell them about some of my interests. Needless to say, when they do see the craziness, they have a hard time telling if I'm flirting or not.


----------



## xackery

Are you flirting with me, mcgooglian?
Your camel smile is making me awkward.


----------



## mcgooglian

You know you're enjoying it.:tongue:


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic

*pull out tape measure*

*take various measurments of overall size*

(deadpan voice) "Hmm.. you'll do."


----------



## snail

I have no idea what my face is doing most of the time, so I can relate to xackery, sort of. It is possible that my expressions are the appropriate ones, or I could look totally weird, and I would never know it unless someone pointed it out. I think this could be especially embarrassing in sexual situations, but it hasn't ever caused anyone to make fun of me yet, as far as I know.


----------



## Arretez

I guess I just talk about nerdy stuff and hope that the other person likes that stuff too. 

INTJs don't normally flirt. Flirting is equivalent to small talk in our world. We see no point in either of them.


----------



## xackery

we're not that disconnected Arretez, we see the point, it's TO GET LAID OR HAVE SOMEONE ELSE PRAISE US. Or in the less centralized aspect, it's to praise someone else! It's just a lot of work for us. 

If I really focus on at it, though, I can be AWESOME at it. But from my finding, I tend to suck at consistency with it later, since in our mind, you should only flirt when you want something, and the point lessens each time you do it, since it's so minute and insignificant you kind of shrug it off. Your mind begins to reason, why not just ask it straight up? That's what I do at least. We aren't really paying attention to the signs of a girl/boy, either, so we usually MISS the places we should be flirting, because we're focused on other parts.

I mean, I hope you see the point of flirting, Arretez. It's not rocket science. XD (Even if Rocket Science has a better point to you).

By the way, Arretez. Talk nerdy to me. <3
I really want to date a INTJ girl some time. But since you're dating, we can just be friends. I'd like to know your personality more than anything else.


----------



## bcvcdc

DayLightSun said:


> This is how other types flirt with me.
> I have no clue who this guys is, but he was friendly.


Aloha, lolo brah.


----------



## thehigher

um ya infp here. i act like others alot. i can fake a real good ENTJ prettty well along with ....well....almost any type. which isnt good. but may natural flirt is joking ....with a sexual undertone.....sarcastic.....stares......a kind of....look that lets them know your looking at their soul not their face.


----------



## Arretez

I know that we understand the purpose of flirting, xackery. I was being a bit irrational. 

I don't like flirting, it annoys me. I prefer the logical way, just straight up asking. If being logical fails I try simple mind games, flirting is my last resort. However, if I HAVE to use it, I am pretty good at it. Mainly because I'm really good at hiding/covering-up my real emotions. I pwn at acting . If I come to the conclusion that what I'm trying to accomplish isn't worth flirting for, I won't. I read the signs the opposite sex gives but I don't always take advantage of them.

My boyfriend is an INTJ so not a lot of flirting involved . We first became interested in each other when I asked what he was listening to. Turns out he was listening to a foreign band. I'd never heard of the band but I referred to band that was from the same country and it just so happens that he listens to that band as well. We were both amazed because we thought that before we met each other that we were the only ones who listened to those types of bands in our area. After that we started talking to each other a lot, sharing music (we love strange music), thoughts, and other nerdy stuff.

If you ever find yourself an INTJ girl, xackery, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## man

I make them laugh and make fun of them/others/myself playfully.


----------



## Perseus

*Stalker*



StarryNights said:


> The latter.


Do you have trouble with stalkers?

I don't flirt because stalkers are dangerous.


----------



## starri

Perseus said:


> Do you have trouble with stalkers?
> 
> I don't flirt because stalkers are dangerous.


people stalking me? yes it annoys me deeply. wouldn't it annoy anyone?


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I don't know about flirting with my type and all that but I do know that I like to flirt.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I'm kinda mean. But also very nice. But not during the same instances.

Iunno. I might be all "you're fucking retarded." or something. 

It's meant to be interpreted as "Damn, this kid keeps telling me I'm a retard. Why is he still talking to me joyfully? That can't make sense. He MUST enjoy me if he can think I'm a retard and get over it enough to show such interest."

Sadly, like most things I do, it's mostly just misinterpreted >.< 

Oh well.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Arretez said:


> If you ever find yourself an INTJ girl, xackery, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


My stepmum is INTJ and very trashy and run down and gross.

 So don't go for one of those


----------



## Nightriser

Just because one's horrible doesn't mean all the rest are.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Nightriser said:


> Just because one's horrible doesn't mean all the rest are.


That's what I meeeeaaaaannnnntttttttttttttttt. Don't go for THOSE kinda INTJ's. It's only annoying.

Why do people gotta auto assume everyone is retarded?


----------



## JimmyCodes

If an INTJ talks to you...feel loved. The simple fact that we defer talking to the voices in our heads in order to talk to you is our version of flirting.


----------



## vanWinchester

DayLightSun said:


> INTJs like to argue.


We do? 



xackery said:


> I would say for INTJ's, we keep talking to you!
> Haha. If you have our attention and we continually talk to you, we likely are flirting!


Yes, yes. That's a way to put it. 



Arretez said:


> I guess I just talk about nerdy stuff and hope that the other person likes that stuff too.


Yes, that too. 



JimmyCodes said:


> If an INTJ talks to you...feel loved. The simple fact that we defer talking to the voices in our heads in order to talk to you is our version of flirting.


Haha, totally true. I love how you put it.

Personally I also like to give honest compliments and point out when somebody has done a good job on something or so (normally I rather give compliments about opinions or skills than about looks). And also trying to make the other person laugh. 
I guess I just do the same stuff that I want people to do with me when flirting. *shrug*


----------



## JimmyCodes

vanWinchester said:


> Haha, totally true. I love how you put it.


Haha,thank you.





vanWinchester said:


> Personally I also like to give honest compliments and point out when somebody has done a good job on something or so (normally I rather give compliments about opinions or skills than about looks).


I agree with you 100%. I rarely give compliments, so when I do, they're always genuine and usually regarding something I believe possesses merit.Complimenting someones looks makes me feel uncomfortable.



vanWinchester said:


> And also trying to make the other person laugh.


...and if I do succeed in making them laugh...satisfaction.



vanWinchester said:


> I guess I just do the same stuff that I want people to do with me when flirting. *shrug*


Stop reading my diary/journal.


----------



## vanWinchester

JimmyCodes said:


> I agree with you 100%. I rarely give compliments, so when I do, they're always genuine and usually regarding something I believe possesses merit.Complimenting someones looks makes me feel uncomfortable.


Thanks. 
For me personally...I mean I can point out if somebody has - let's say - beautiful eyes or whatever. But I just find compliments about inner values better. I mean your personality is something you can work on all the time and with almost no boundaries. Your looks...well, some stuff is just given. Also, when you really like somebody, you will love their looks anyways. At least this is what happens for me. *shrug*



JimmyCodes said:


> ...and if I do succeed in making them laugh...satisfaction.


Yesh! Total satisfaction. It's one of the most beautiful things you can do to somebody. Hehe.



JimmyCodes said:


> Stop reading my diary/journal.


Nono, that's called "stop staring at my underwear" or "get out of my head". =P 
*sees your underwear* :wink:


----------



## Nightriser

Kevinaswell said:


> That's what I meeeeaaaaannnnntttttttttttttttt. Don't go for THOSE kinda INTJ's. It's only annoying.
> 
> Why do people gotta auto assume everyone is retarded?


While I made an erroneous assumption, it was not about intelligence. Even intelligent people make mistakes, and one should not be hesitant to correct such a person. The point is, my comment made no assumption of your intelligence. Your meaning wasn't clear to me.


----------



## Omisoc

I'm another INFP who is not good at flirting. It takes a lot of effort dammit.

I can be playful though. I like to make people laugh. If the girl, for whatever reason, is feeling shy or vulnerable, that's when I can be exceedingly charming. Otherwise, I'm just a clown.


----------



## DayLightSun

I meant to argue in a playful way.But I am finding out other types like doing that too.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

I'm not sure if this is representative of ENTJ flirting, so take what you will from it.

I don't do a whole lot of definite 'flirting.' If I'm interested, I'll probably make it a point to talk to you, but I'll be more focused on getting YOU to want to flirt with ME, by displaying aspects of myself I assume you would find most interesting/attractive.

This way, I feel pretty secure, that the other person made the first move [or two or three]. And it saves me from having to do any actual work. =P


----------



## Anonymous

for me flirting starts and ends with the eyes. throw in a sly smirk for flavor and add a well timed yet unexpected comment to garnish. usually women eat it up but it takes too much time and energy to prepare this irresistable dish unless on special occasions so it remains in an old, but relevent recipe book for social interactions somewhere in my memories cubbard...... but really i tend to listen and decide what this persons intentions are with me (make sure not to mistake a friendly conversation with a "freindly" conversation, not always obvious) and if they have something to offer me in the way of good conversation.( i can tell if they have something physical to offer through visual observation almost instantly) 

since i work in various nightclubs i have a chance to "practice" fliriting/conversing/extroverting with members of the oppostie sex and when i think things arent progressing the way they should then i can make a clean escape by stating, " i really should be getting back to work, have fun".(extroverting at its finest)


----------



## DayLightSun

Night clubs differently helped me learn the ways of flirting.


----------



## WickedQueen

I make jokes and touch, haha


----------



## Ventricity

i just pretend i´m another personality. seriously. i do it well and i´ve lost my soul.


----------



## Charlie

Shai Gar said:


> I flirt partly by arguing. If the argument gets passionate enough I'm ready, right there, to grab the girl and kiss her.


***The Following Public Service Announcement is Brought to You by an ENFP who Cares***:


Can't figure out how to flirt with an ENFP? Try kissing them mid-sentence. Either they will love it and kiss you back or they will be so shoc-- OH WHAT THE FUCK MAN?! GET OFF ME *wipes lips* :crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun

Charlie said:


> ***The Following Public Service Announcement is Brought to You by an ENFP who Cares***:
> 
> 
> Can't figure out how to flirt with an ENFP? Try kissing them mid-sentence. Either they will love it and kiss you back or they will be so shoc-- OH WHAT THE FUCK MAN?! GET OFF ME *wipes lips* :crazy:


Thats hot!:crazy:


----------



## stellar renegade

Skipping all the posts but thought I'd give my input. With me it's pretty straightforward, I give a look or I'll come up close and start talking to you showing definite interest, ask for a number if it comes to that, be very smooth, show my interest very clearly. I consciously let myself go if the conditions are right, if the girl is old enough, good-looking enough, etc, and just let it all play out, make subtle comments, etc. Bubbly, enthusiastic, spontaneous, witty, charming, quickly affectionate, attempting to make you fall head-over-heels and go have a good time doing random activities.

If you've gained my interest expect me to keep contacting you, probably relentlessly. Don't be too put off by this if you are someone who likes to take their time; it simply means I'm highly interested in a good-natured fun relationship and I want to get to know you better because you've picqued my interest.


----------



## Perseus

*Opposite of Dogs ISTJ*



Charlie said:


> ***The Following Public Service Announcement is Brought to You by an ENFP who Cares***:
> 
> 
> Can't figure out how to flirt with an ENFP? Try kissing them mid-sentence. Either they will love it and kiss you back or they will be so shoc-- OH WHAT THE FUCK MAN?! GET OFF ME *wipes lips* :crazy:




This is interesting. This tactic does not work with Dogs ISTJ. They just don't react at all. 

The trouble with ENFPs is that one moment you could hit it off, but time it wrong and you get the "Fuck Orf" reaction. If you have to dodge Guards SJ as well .....


----------



## Charlie

Yeah, I was thinking about flirting today. I honestly don't know how to _not_ flirt. It's in my DNA...:crazy:


----------

